# Very Impressive!!!!!



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

Most users ever online was 1,663, Yesterday at 10:38 PM.


and the number keeps climbing...:mimbrules::dance::374230::309149:


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Yeah I was wondering why it was slow then I looked and the mud pit had over 800 viewing. This is great people are finding out that :mimbrules:.


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

Fishing trip of a lifetime!...... has much to do with this sudden flow of folks.. if you google boat near oil rig explosion, page after page of sites show up with a link to the thread. 

Mass emails, kinda like spam, are being sent out too! Crazy!
It seems to be getting close 10,000 views a day for the last 2/3 days...


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

*This is Crazy*

The stuff that albert(aandriii) posted on here is EVERYWHERE. Yout ype it in on google and theres all kinds of forums talking about them. The thread on here has 39,000 veiws. It blows me away.


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

haha.

Interesting subject for sure!

Its amazing how he just happend to be in the wrong place at the right time 

Again, just glad they made it out OK.


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

Yea defiantley I was suppose to go on this trip but had class and work. Small world


, it's very sad hearing about the other families.


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

39,000 views on fishing trip of a lifetime. ITS CRAZY


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

google the link to the actual thread (copy and paste it in google search) and it will show everywhere the link is posted on the web... you'd be surprised at some of the forums it's on.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

we have 1158 guest on right now. i guess MIMB is world wide for sure now. and 45000 views of the story.


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

It's getting to more than 10,000 a day... can't wait to see what it is by tonight! lol


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> google the link to the actual thread (copy and paste it in google search) and it will show everywhere the link is posted on the web... you'd be surprised at some of the forums it's on.


Man we are linked to some crazy stuff. Like the song says "GOD IS GREAT, BEER IS GOOD, AND PEOPLE ARE CRAZY."


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

bayou_boy_22 said:


> Man we are linked to some crazy stuff. Like the song says "GOD IS GREAT, BEER IS GOOD, AND PEOPLE ARE CRAZY."


yeah.... tell me about it... :thinking:


----------



## ranceola (Sep 18, 2009)

*yea brute*

mobinmyblood is the best:haha:

and the number keeps climbing...:mimbrules::dance::374230::309149:[/quote]


----------

